# Mac Pro 2009 et SSD



## apparence (10 Novembre 2013)

J'ai effectué ma petite recherche et j'ai bien vu qu'il était possible de mettre un disque SSD dans ma machine (ref macway): Boostez radicalement votre Mac ! - MacWay)
Je me tente bien.

Cependant actuellement, j'ai les 4 racks internes déjà pris par différents disques non SSD.
En mettre un en disque dur externe, cela me ravit pas trop car cela va prendre de la place sur mon bureau.

Du coup, selon vous, existerait-il une autre alternative ? merci bcq


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Sur un MP 2008, j'ai fait installer un SSD et un dd 3,5" dans le 2e emplacement pour Superdrive (j'ai déjà 4 dd dans les racks).

Je pense que c'est possible à faire dans un MP2009 (voire, plus facile).


----------



## apparence (11 Novembre 2013)

merci Sly54


quand tu écris, j'ai fait installé. est-ce que cela signifie ? tu ne l'as pas fait toi même ?

je vais ouvrir mon MP2009 pour voir ou est le 2eme emplacement pour Superdrive. Merci.



PS, tu habites Nancy ? moi aussi !


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2013)

apparence a dit:


> quand tu écris, j'ai fait installé. est-ce que cela signifie ? tu ne l'as pas fait toi même ?


Je ne l'ai pas fait moi même car sur le MP 2008, il faut aller chercher un connecteur d'alimentation assez masqué sur la carte mère. Donc peu facile d'accès.
Du coup j'ai acheté les cables, le SSD, le berceau, etc. et j'ai tout amené rue du Sgt Blandan





apparence a dit:


> PS, tu habites Nancy ? moi aussi !


Yep


----------



## apparence (12 Novembre 2013)

merci de ton retour d'expérience.


est-ce que tu pourrais me dire ou tu as acheté tout le matos qui va bien : berceau et ssd et cable ?
est-ce tu pourrais faire une photo de l"intérieur de la bete pour voir comment ils ont mis cela ? stp

bonne fin de soirée


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2013)

Le SSD a été acheté chez Crucial.
Le berceau et les cables aux States, chez OWC et ça ressemblait à ça.

Pour les photos, dis moi si tu en veux vu qu'il en y en a une dans le lien précédent.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (26 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le SSD a été acheté chez Crucial.
> Le berceau et les cables aux States, chez OWC et ça ressemblait à ça.
> 
> Pour les photos, dis moi si tu en veux vu qu'il en y en a une dans le lien précédent.



Merci beaucoup pour ces précieux renseignements.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Novembre 2013)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ces précieux renseignements.





Si tu veux des photos, il n'y a qu'à demander.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (26 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu veux des photos, il n'y a qu'à demander.



Poser cette question alléchante c'est y répondre. 

Bien sûr !
Si ça ne te prend pas trop de temps.
Merci encore.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Novembre 2013)

Sûr que je ne vais pas poster ça dans ex-PVPBP !!!

En plus, c'est l'heure de faire le ménage dans ma machine :rose:



La 1e photo c'est une vue assez globale, d'ailleurs on ne voit quasiment rien . Le couple dd+SSD est dans la partie haute, caché dans le logement du 2e Superdrive.










La 2e photo (ci dessous) est un agrandissement de la 1e qui montre ou plongent les câbles d'alimentation. Ca me semblait trop galère à faire par moi même, je l'ai donc fait faire par mon concessionnaire habituel.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Novembre 2013)

Merci.
Je me rends mieux compte.

Chez moi, _j'ai l'avantage_, si je peux dire :mouais: d'avoir un lecteur optique défectueux, remplacé, depuis quelques mois déjà, par un lecteur externe en USB.

Il s'agit donc de débrancher l'ancien lecteur optique, et de le remplacer par un SSD.
Cela est beaucoup plus simple.

Reste à savoir *comment fixer proprement ce SSD*.
J'au vu sur le web des élastiques, des adhésifs (double face ou non), des hamacs (2 cordons parallèles), ou même le SSD simplement posé librement sur le rack.

Une suggestion ?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Novembre 2013)

Autre chose... tant que je vous tiens. 

Comme marque de SSD, est ce qu'il en a une qui se détache (fiabilité MAJ firmware, etc.) ?


----------



## Sly54 (27 Novembre 2013)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> Reste à savoir *comment fixer proprement ce SSD*.
> J'au vu sur le web des élastiques, des adhésifs (double face ou non), des hamacs (2 cordons parallèles), ou même le SSD simplement posé librement sur le rack.


Regarde les berceaux vendus par OWC. Au pire, tu achètes un berceau SSD + dd (si tu as un vieux dd qui traine), ou double SSD.





Mac à Rosny a dit:


> Comme marque de SSD, est ce qu'il en a une qui se détache (fiabilité MAJ firmware, etc.) ?


Comparatif SSD 2012-2013 : 37 SSD SATA 6G 120 et 128 Go - HardWare.fr

Pour la màj du firmware, Crucial est mieux que Smasung (quand on a un lecteur DVD).


----------



## Mac à Rosny (28 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Regarde les berceaux vendus par OWC. Au pire, tu achètes un berceau SSD + dd (si tu as un vieux dd qui traine), ou double SSD.
> 
> Comparatif SSD 2012-2013 : 37 SSD SATA 6G 120 et 128 Go - HardWare.fr
> 
> Pour la màj du firmware, Crucial est mieux que Smasung (quand on a un lecteur DVD).



Ca c'est de la réponse !
Merci, je vais pouvoir passer ma commande (pas grand chose chez les revendeurs français, non ?).


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2013)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> Merci, je vais pouvoir passer ma commande (pas grand chose chez les revendeurs français, non ?).


Je sais que j'ai commandé un de mes Crucial sur Amazon.de, qui faisait les promos les plus intéressantes à ce moment là. C'est vrai qu'Amazon.de n'est pas très Français, mais si le site en .fr ne l'est pas non plus


----------



## LRafale (30 Novembre 2013)

j'ai un mac pro 2009 et toutes mes baies  occupées donc le SSd ira dans l'emplacement du 2ème superdrive

voici un lien qui explique tout
Monter un SSD dans un Mac Pro en 5 minutes !, sur MacBidouille.com

bon maintenant il faut que je commande mon SSD probablement un samsung
bon montage


----------



## Mac à Rosny (30 Novembre 2013)

LRafale a dit:


> j'ai un mac pro 2009 et toutes mes baies  occupées donc le SSd ira dans l'emplacement du 2ème superdrive
> 
> voici un lien qui explique tout
> Monter un SSD dans un Mac Pro en 5 minutes !, sur MacBidouille.com
> ...



Ca sent sa commande Mc Way... 
Je me trompe ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Novembre 2013)

LRafale a dit:


> j'ai un mac pro 2009 et toutes mes baies  occupées donc le SSd ira dans l'emplacement du 2ème superdrive
> 
> voici un lien qui explique tout



Dans un MP 2009, c'est beaucoup plus facile à faire que dans un MP 2008
C'est la vie !


----------



## LRafale (30 Novembre 2013)

quelques chèques cadeaux à utiliser sur la zone ...
a voir sauf si j'ai d'autres idées


----------



## Mac à Rosny (1 Décembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Dans un MP 2009, c'est beaucoup plus facile à faire que dans un MP 2008
> C'est la vie !



J'ai un fidèle MP early 2008.
Quelle est la différence, en terme de facilité, avec le MP 2009, pour cette bidouille ?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Décembre 2013)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> J'ai un fidèle MP early 2008.
> Quelle est la différence, en terme de facilité, avec le MP 2009, pour cette bidouille ?


Si je me souviens bien, il me semble que c'est pour l'alimentation électrique du disque de la baie que le MP2009 est mieux.

Sur le MP2008, il faut aller chercher l'alim sur la carte mère, en démontant le ventilo.
Sur le MP2009, elle est plus accessible (mais je n'ai pas le temps ce matin de fouiller sur les docs Apple )


----------



## Mac à Rosny (5 Décembre 2013)

Aiïe !! 

Je pensais installer mon SSD directement sur une des 2 baies de disque optique.

Hélas, la connexion est impossible.

Il faut un adaptateur (miniSATA vers SATA, c'est ça ?).


----------



## LRafale (7 Décembre 2013)

je ne sais pas répondre à ta question mais elle m'amène à en poser une autre :

vaut t'il mieux installer un SSD dans la 2ème baie optique d'un MP 2010 ou bien la mettre dans l'une des 4 baies de disque étant précisé qu'elles sont toutes occupées, en mettant donc plutot l'un des HD en baie optique ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2013)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> Il faut un adaptateur (miniSATA vers SATA, c'est ça ?).


Je ne crois pas avoir eu besoin de câbles supplémentaires par rapport à ceux livrés par OWC (3 câbles, cf leurs photos).





LRafale a dit:


> vaut t'il mieux installer un SSD dans la 2ème baie optique d'un MP 2010 ou bien la mettre dans l'une des 4 baies de disque étant précisé qu'elles sont toutes occupées, en mettant donc plutot l'un des HD en baie optique ?


Je ne vois pas de différence entre mettre le SSD ou un dd dans la baie optique
A la limite, mets dans la baie optique celui qui ne devrait "jamais" être changé.


----------



## lacagoule (8 Décembre 2013)

Hello ! 

Pour info j'ai installé un ssd Intel 335 juste en dessous du graveur...Ca m'a pris....2 min  ET comme ça les 4 baies restent telle quelles ! Et ML boote en 10 secondes chrono  Et je ne te parle même pas du démarrage des applis ! je n'ai pas reconnu mon MP...Je me suis contenté de poser le ssd sur le chassis, vu son poids il ne risque pas de se débrancher


----------



## LRafale (8 Décembre 2013)

merci pour ton retour intéressant
je me suis pris un samsung 840 pro 256go
en fait je ne demandais si le débit proposé par le connecteur de la seconde baie optique était équivalent au connecteur de l'une des 4 baies de disques déjà utilisées. 
je vais me lancer dans l'install aujourd'hui une fois mon clone actualisé


----------



## LRafale (8 Décembre 2013)

installation faite et effectivement ça va beaucoup plus vite
toutes mes applications fonctionnent  sauf 2 qui sont majeures pour moi :
photoshop CS6 et Nikon Capture NX2
pour CS6 j'ai fait une reinstall mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas

le message : 
impossible dinitialiser photoshop car le disque n'est pas disponible

je vais tenter une desinstall puis reinstall pour voir ...


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2013)

Pour Photoshop, vérifier que le disque n'est pas "sensible à la casse", je crois que ça pose un problème à cette application.


----------



## LRafale (8 Décembre 2013)

ca y est trouvé sur le net
en fait il faut démarrer CS6 en maintenant les touches ALT + CMD pour choisir les disques de travail

il me reste maintenant Nikon Capture NX2


----------



## jfxav (22 Décembre 2013)

Sur un MP 2010, j'ai fait l'essai d'un SSD dans la 2e baie optique. Avec le petit adaptateur fourni par Macway c'est très rapide et propre. J'ai cependant eu des soucis sous MountainLion pour le boot. A plusieurs reprises le SSD n'était pas détecté et le démarrage se faisait sur le premier DD bootable. Essais de reconfig du démarrage sans effet. Contrairement au PC, on peut pas tout choisir pour booter. Donc retour au SSD sur une baie de DD classique et là les boots deviennent plus réguliers. Depuis la mise à jour Mavericks, j'ai plus eu de problèmes. Je vous le livre tel quel... Bug de ML?, rôle de la position dans la chaine de boot? à vous de voir....


----------



## PowerCD (22 Décembre 2013)

Le second emplacement pour lecteur optique est parfait pour installer un disque SSD.
La fixation du SSD est un peu aléatoire selon le matériel dont on dispose ou pas (adaptateurs divers OWC, Crucial, Patriot, etc.), mais une vis suffit à maintenir le SSD sur le support d'origine
Et contrairement à un PC, comme j'ai pu le lire, le Mac démarre là où on lui dit de démarrer.
S'il est intéressant de libérer les 4 disques dur du système installé sur un cinquième volume, il ne faut pas rêver sur les performances qui sont limitées par les 3.0 Gbps du contrôleur serial ATA de la machine et l'appel aux disques mécaniques peu véloces.
Les 13 To (3x3 To + 4 To) en DD de stockage plus le SSD de 512 Go sous Mac OSX 10.8.5 offrent dans mon cas un certain confort. Ne pas oublier Trim Enabler


----------



## jfxav (22 Décembre 2013)

PowerCD a dit:


> Et contrairement à un PC, comme j'ai pu le lire, le Mac démarre là où on lui dit de démarrer.


oui.... sauf quand il le fait pas
et trim enabler en position marche ou arrêt était également impuissant
mais bon les machines sont capricieuses et la mienne doit faire partie de ce lot là
maintenant elle s'est calmée.... i'm happy


----------



## Ibiscus (22 Décembre 2013)

En faisant votre installation de SSD  sur un emplacement de DD ou dans la baie optique vous ne vous affranchissez pas de goulot d'étranglement qu'est le SATA II et ses 3 Gbit/s de débit maximum. S'il vous reste un emplacement PCIE de libre, le plus simple est d'installer le SSD sur une carte PCIE soit Sonnet, soit Apricorn !

Pour ma part, j&#8217;ai monté le SSD Samsung 840EVO 500Go dans mon Mac Pro 2009 (4.1), en l&#8217;installant sur une carte PCIE Velocity Solo X2 de Apricorn pour avoir un SATA III (6 Gbits/s) et dépasser le SATA  II (3 Gbits/s) d'origine des Mac Pro. Avec  Blackmagic Disk Speed Test j&#8217;obtiens les aiguilles au taquet soit :
Ecriture 469,2 MB/s et lecture 485,4 MB/s, que demander de mieux !

Comme je n'ai pas fait cette expérience, je serais curieux de savoir quelles vitesses vous obtenez à ce test avec vos SSD placés sur une baie DD ou branchés sur la baie optique.


----------



## roinigo (23 Décembre 2013)

Hello ! Je mets mon grain de sel : le mieux, il me semble, c'est d'investir dans une carte PCIe (moi j'ai celle-ci : Velocity Solo X2). Tu y plug ton SSD et&#8230;à toi le SATA III !


----------



## Sly54 (23 Décembre 2013)

roinigo a dit:


> Hello ! Je mets mon grain de sel : le mieux, il me semble, c'est d'investir dans une carte PCIe (moi j'ai celle-ci : Velocity Solo X2). Tu y plug ton SSD età toi le SATA III !


Le SSD est donc fixé directement sur la carte, c'est ça ?


----------



## The Duke (23 Décembre 2013)

Je me suis retrouvé dans la situation de devoir acheter un iMac core i7 ou même un Mac pro 2013. Je possède un Mac pro 4.1 (modèle mi 2009) et il commence "à ramer" depuis 2012, les fichiers vidéos devenant de plus en plus gros et le nombre de photos stockées dépassant les 150'000.

Mais en comparant ma machine avec le imac et le mac pro 2013 je suis arrivé à la conclusion que je préférais pour l'instant faire évoluer mon modèle. 

En allant me renseigner sur 5-6 forums, j'ai constaté qu'il était très simple de booster le mac pro.

Pour ceux que cela intéresse je liste les modifications que j'ai faites et qui transfigurent totalement la machine.

1. Nouvel carte graphique: remplacement de la GT 120 par NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 2560 Mo acheté sur ebay pour 280 euros. L'installation de cette carte sur l'emplacement PCIe slot 1 ne nécessite aucun driver si l'on tourne sur OSX 10.8.5

2. Téléchargement et installation du programme fabriqué par MacEFIRom qui permet de upgrader son mac pro 4.1 en 5.1

3. Changement du processeur par un W 3680 (six coeurs) d'occasion acheté sur ebay pour 300 euros. Son installation est un jeu d'enfant si l'on suit le pas-à-pas de Mac Bidouille.

4. Changement de la mémoire par des barrettes à 1333 MHZ. Il faut faire un PRAM reset après l'installation pour qu'il tourne à 1333 Mhz.

5. Achat d'une carte Apricorn Velocity solo x2 pour 90 euros. Cette carte PCie 2.0 permet d'installer deux SSD en RAID 0 et de profiter du SATA III. En plus la carte est bootable. L'un des SSD est fixé sur la carte et l'autre est fixé dans la deuxième baie vide du DVD. Pour le deuxième SSD, il n'y a besoin d'aucune pièce spéciale. Le SSD est tellement léger qu'il peut se fixer avec une seule vis sur la structure dans lequel se trouve le graveur DVD. Le SSD est relié à la 2ème prise présente dans la baie du DVD et est relié par un câble SATA à la carte Apricorn.

J'ai choisi 2 SSD Samsung Pro 256 Go.

6. J'ai 4 DD de 3 To dans les 4 baies prévues à cet effet. 

Le tout m'a coûté environ 1000 euros (sans les 4 DD) et j'ai pu faire tous les changements moi-même sans être un spécialiste de l'informatique. Sur plusieurs forums, dont celui-ci et Mac Bidouille (pour ceux qui ne parlent pas anglais), tout est expliqué avec précisions.

Les nouveaux éléments ont fonctionné du premier coup et l'ordinateur est une petite bombe. La progression est sur tous les plans. La carte Apricorn apporte un gain énorme. Avec un seul SSD, le taux de transfert est de 550 MB et en raid 0 il atteint 730 MB. La carte graphique est silencieuse et très performante sur Final cut, Photoshop, Da Vinci Resolve.

Il est possible actuellement de trouver beaucoup d'éléments (carte graphique, processeur) d'occasion. 

Pour ceux qui veulent une machine performante sans se ruiner c'est LA solution.


----------



## photophf (23 Décembre 2013)

Quel avis pour LE disque SSD à acheter actuellement?
Merci et Joyeux Noël.
Philippe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2013)

Il semblerait que brancher un SSD sur un port SATA soit du gâchis. Une carte PCIe serait bien plus rapide : Want amazing new performance out of your old Mac Pro? Here's how | iMore


----------



## The Duke (24 Décembre 2013)

photophf a dit:


> Quel avis pour LE disque SSD à acheter actuellement?
> Merci et Joyeux Noël.
> Philippe



Je ne suis pas un spécialiste des SSD, je ne peux pas te conseiller. J'ai acheté Samsung sur les conseils de mon revendeur Mac parce qu'il m'a dit que c'était le meilleur rapport prix/performance.
Il vendait aussi d'autres marques comme Crucial ou OWC ou OCZ 

Ce qui est sûr c'est que la technologie progresse constamment. Les performances des SSD vont certainement continuer de s'améliorer et les prix continuer de baisser. Avec des cartes comme Apricorn (il existe d'autres marques), l'avantage c'est la souplesse et la simplicité. Actuellement j'ai deux 256 Go mais les prix continuant de baisser rapidement depuis 6 mois, il sera simple de changer pour des SSD de plus grande capacité d'ici une année pour des performances en progression. Et les modifications prennent 5 min au grand max.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Décembre 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Il semblerait que brancher un SSD sur un port SATA soit du gâchis. Une carte PCIe serait bien plus rapide : Want amazing new performance out of your old Mac Pro? Here's how | iMore


C'est parce que le MP 2008 est en SATA II. Du coup, c'est moins rapide (mais nettement moins  cher) que la carte PCIe avec les mémoires intégrées.

Par contre, la carte indiquée post #34 devrait améliorer les vitesses de lecture / écriture du SSD, puisque c'est une carte SATA III.


----------



## Ibiscus (26 Décembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est parce que le MP 2008 est en SATA II. Du coup, c'est moins rapide (mais nettement moins  cher) que la carte PCIe avec les mémoires intégrées.
> 
> Par contre, la carte indiquée post #34 devrait améliorer les vitesses de lecture / écriture du SSD, puisque c'est une carte SATA III.



C'est marrant ça, je parle de La carte PCIE/SATA III *Velocity Solo X2 de Apricorn* juste avant dans le post 33, mais c'est la réponse du post 34 que tu cites !?
Tu as parfaitement raison, il existe des cartes PCIE avec de la mémoire, mais celle-ci sont chères et celles-ci sont de moins en moins intéressantes depuis la baisse des prix considérables des SSD au format 2,5" en SATA III. Sur ces cartes PCIE (Apricorn et Sonnet) on fait bien un branchement en SATA, mais en SATA III.

La carte Velocity Solo X2 de Apricorn comporte 1 connecteur SATA III avec l'alimentation, plus un un autre connecteur à l'arrière qui ne comporte pas l'alimentation (toujours du SATA III), mais, c'est ce qu'explique The Duke, pour palier à cette absence il a été chercher l'alimentation du côté des baies optiques . Il y a donc 2 câbles souples qui partent du 2ème SSD, l'un vers la cartes Velocity Solo X2, l'autre vers la partie alimentation d'une des baies optiques.

À mon avis si on veut mettre 2 SSD, il y a plus pratique : c'est les cartes de Sonnet Tempo SSD Pro et Tempo SSD qui possède toutes les deux, deux connecteurs SATA III *avec alimentation*. Et donc possibilité de mettre 2 SSD directement sur la carte PCIE. Le choix des cartes, dont le prix différent considérablement, est à faire après consultation du tableau performance sur le site de Sonnet :
Sonnet - Carte Adaptatrice PCIe Tempo SSD

Les SSD sont bootables dans les deux cas (Sonnet à MàJ sa carte car ce n'était pas le cas au début). Dans mon cas, avec Velocity Solo X2 pas de problème pour utiliser Trim Enabler.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------




The Duke a dit:


> 2. Téléchargement et installation du programme fabriqué par MacEFIRom qui permet de upgrader son mac pro 4.1 en 5.1.



Quel est l'intérêt, ou la nécessité de passer en 5.1 dans ton cas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Par contre, la carte indiquée post #34 devrait améliorer les vitesses de lecture / écriture du SSD, puisque c'est une carte SATA III.



Mais peut-on démarrer le système sur cette carte ?


----------



## Ibiscus (27 Décembre 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Mais peut-on démarrer le système sur cette carte ?



J'ai écrit la réponse juste dans le post d'avant :
_Les SSD sont bootables dans les deux cas (Sonnet à MàJ sa carte car ce n'était pas le cas au début)._
Mes post d'apparaissent pas sur vos écrans ou quoi    bon d'accord "bootable", c'est du franglais, alors : oui, on peut démarré le système MacOs sur les SSD placés sur les cartes PCI-e. Mais, il me semble que ceux qui sur leur Mac, démarrent sous Windows, doivent installer un driver (Pilote), ce qui n'est pas nécessaire pour démarrer sur MacOs.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Décembre 2013)

Ibiscus a dit:


> C'est marrant ça, je parle de La carte PCIE/SATA III *Velocity Solo X2 de Apricorn* juste avant dans le post 33, mais c'est la réponse du post 34 que tu cites !?


Pour une raison toute simple : dans le post après le tien (donc post #34) il y avait un lien direct sur la carte, permettant de la trouver en un seul clic 

Autrement ne t'inquiète pas, tes posts apparaissent bien à l'écran


----------



## The Duke (27 Décembre 2013)

Ibiscus a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt, ou la nécessité de passer en 5.1 dans ton cas ?




Comme je l'ai dit j'ai suivi les conseils que plusieurs internautes ont publiés sur des forums et cela dès 2011 et ceux qui installaient ce processeur passait au 5.1
Ce génial programme de MacEFI permet de revenir au 4.1 d'un simple clic. Mais à ce moment il faut remettre le processeur d'origine que j'ai gardé.

Je ne sais pas si j'aurai pu installer le processeur W 3680 sur un Mac pro 4.1 car ce processeur a été installé sur un modèle 2010 donc 5.1

De toute façon je pense par la suite encore faire évoluer ma machine au fur et à mesure que le prix des composants baissera. Il y a 1 année plusieurs internautes changeait pour un processeur W 3670 qui coûtait entre 300 et 400 euros alors que le W 3680 était le double. En 2013 on trouve des W 3680 à 350 euros.  

Au-dessus il y a le W3690 qui est aujourd'hui vendu 1000 euros et qu'on ne trouve pratiquement pas d'occasion. D'ici une année on peut espérer que le prix soit diviser par 2. 

J'ai dit que la carte Apricorn apporterait un gain considérable dans les performances mais le processeur Westemere (W 3680) apporte aussi un gain énorme à ma machine par rapport au Nehalem du Mac pro 4.1



Concernant les cartes PCIe, il y a effectivement la Sonnet mais les critiques sur des sites américains disent qu'elle n'est pas plus performante que l'Apricorn pour un prix 3 fois plus élevé.

J'ai hésité à acheter un autre système pour booster mon Mac pro. C'est la carte 8-Port Areca 1224-8i RAID Controller with 1GB Cache que l'on trouve à 500 dollars et qui permet des débits interstellaires !!!  (voir le site www.maxupgrades.com). 


Mais pour l'instant ma nouvelle configuration me permet de travailler dans de très bonnes conditions. Je fais des montages de clips vidéos et des courts métrages qui ne dépassent pas 5 minutes. Ok je ne travaille pas en 4K et je n'applique pas 20 filtres superposés. Mais dans le domaine dans lequel je travaille ce n'est pas nécessaire.


----------



## algc (27 Décembre 2013)

Je ne pense pas avoir besoin de la carte permettant d'installer 2 ssd..

quelqu'un a t il déjà essayé cette carte : 

Apricorn Velocity Solo SSD Kit Upgrade pour MacPro & PC (SATA III - 6GB/S, PCIe 2.0 x1 slot) #VEL-SOLO-X1 - EXPANSYS France

elle doit fonctionner aussi bien que celle dont vous parlez je pense ?


----------



## The Duke (27 Décembre 2013)

algc a dit:


> Je ne pense pas avoir besoin de la carte permettant d'installer 2 ssd..
> 
> quelqu'un a t il déjà essayé cette carte :
> 
> ...



La velocity x1 est surtout faite pour les Mac pro modèle 1.1 et 2.1 

Elle fonctionne très bien sur ces modèles. Les débits sont un peu inférieurs à la velocity x2.


----------



## algc (27 Décembre 2013)

ok merci intéressant à savoir. j'ai un MacPro 2009 4.1, elle semble donc compatible mais c'est ennuyeux si elle est plus lente..


----------



## Ibiscus (27 Décembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour une raison toute simple : dans le post après le tien (donc post #34) il y avait un lien direct sur la carte, permettant de la trouver en un seul clic



Pour me faire pardonner cet oubli  , voici l'adresse en France de l'importateur distributeur :
Apricorn Carte Velocity Solo x2 SSD pour PCs & MacPro (SATA III - 6GB/S, PCIe 2.0 x2 slot) #VEL-SOLO-X2 - EXPANSYS France

Autrement les cartes Sonnet sont commercialisées chez MacWay :
Sonnet Tempo SSD - Carte SATA PCI Express SSD 2,5" 6 Gb/sec - Carte contrôleur disque - Sonnet - MacWay
Sonnet Tempo SSD Pro - Carte SATA PCI Express SSD 2,5" 6 Gb/sec - Carte contrôleur disque - Sonnet - MacWay


----------



## Ibiscus (27 Décembre 2013)

algc a dit:


> ok merci intéressant à savoir. j'ai un MacPro 2009 4.1, elle semble donc compatible mais c'est ennuyeux si elle est plus lente..



Oui, elle est plus lente, une histoire d'exploitation de 2 canaux au lieu de 1 du port PCI-e V2.0, la X2 utilise d'ailleurs un connecteur plus long du port PCI-e d'ou l'appellation X2.
D'après leur site :
X1 400Mo/s en lecture et 220 Mo/s en écriture
X2 550 Mo/s en lecture et 550 Mo/s en écriture avec 1 unique SSD et 800 Mo/s en lecture avec 2 SSD.
Cela dépend bien sûr des performance du SSD, dans mon cas, avec 1 unique SSD Samsung 840 EVO 500 Go, j'obtiens :
485 Mo/s en lecture et 469 Mo/s en écriture avec le test détaillé dans mon post précédent.

À noter que tous les SSD ne se valent pas, j'ai testé avec un SSD Intel 80Go d'une génération ancienne et j'obtenais un modeste 254 en lecture et 81 en écriture ! Après vérification ce SSD était en SATA II, ce qui n'explique pas la très faible valeur en écriture cependant.


----------



## algc (27 Décembre 2013)

Merci Ibiscus pour ces précieuses infos.


----------



## DUDULE (5 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
A la demande d'hibiscus, je viens vous faire part de mon retour sur la mise à jour de mon mac pro mi-2010 quad core 2,8ghz sous 10.9.2.
J'ai installé une carte tempo pro de chez sonnet qui permet de profiter du sataIII. J'y ai fixé deux ssd sandisk extreme II 500go (480 ou 512, je ne me rappelle plus). Elle est installée sur le slot 4 (sonnet préconise le 3 ou le 4). J'ai ensuite cloné mon dd sur la carte (deux ssd montés en raid 0). Puis j'ai choisi la matrice comme disque de démarrage. Et tout s'est passé sans problème. Démarrage rapide, navigation fluide. Pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de faire tourner des applications lourdes. Suite à la suggestion d'hibiscus, j'ai fait le test blackmagic speed test et voilà ce que cela donne:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwZIY0M19xFMRGRCdFhyVnFWczA/edit?usp=sharing
Pour info voici le manuel d'intruction et d'installation de sonnet:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwZIY0M19xFMRlFtT19xY3E3S1U/edit?usp=sharing
Parallèlement à cela j'ai installé un plus petit ssd pour y stocker mes fichiers de travail en attente de stockage sur mon nas. J'ai utilisé le support trouvé chez macway ref PS0925 SFLP-0910. qui permet de l'insèrer dans une baie de disque dur.
Voilà ou j'en suis. Pour l'instant tout va bien.
J'envisage de tenter le changement du processeur pour passer à un 6core.


----------



## Ibiscus (5 Mars 2014)

Waou ! Merci de ton retour, je n'avais jusqu'à présent pas vu une si belle performance : 759 Mo/s en écriture et 918 Mo/s en lecture !


----------



## DUDULE (5 Mars 2014)

De rien. Apparemment, je suis légèrement en dessous de ce qui est potentiellement annoncé par sonnet. Mais bon, à l'usage c'est trés confortable.


----------



## réré (28 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

je viens de lire vos post, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'une carte sonnet Tempo SSD avec un SSD crucial 480 giga j'ai installé tout ça dans mon Mac Pro un octo 2.8 de 2008 les perfs mesurées ne dépassent pas 200 mo/s  (écriture / lecture) !!? quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à optimiser tout ceci ?? merci


----------



## Ibiscus (28 Mars 2014)

réré : va lire la note Apple pour ton Mac Pro 2008 (3.1) :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2838?viewlocale=fr_FR

Sur le slot-3 tu ne bénéficies que de la V1 de la norme PCIe, donc comme ta carte graphique est en slot1, il ne te reste plus que le choix du Slot 2 pour avoir la norme V2 deux fois plus rapide. Par contre je ne sais pas ce qu'est ta carte "USB extensible", a-t-elle aussi besoin de la norme V2 ? Dans ce cas il va falloir choisir, mais en attendant tu peux toujours essayé de mettre la carte Sonnet avec le SSD sur le slot2 pour vérifier que c'est bien le problème.

Sur info système sur slot2 devrait s'afficher AHCI => vitesse de liaison 5 GT/s et pas 2.5 comme actuellement. Les Mac Pro 2009 (4.1) sont en version V2 sur les 4 slots par contre


----------



## réré (28 Mars 2014)

salut et merci Ibiscus, tu as bien raison !

je viens de faire la manip, et ça fonctionne, la vitesse de liaison est bien passé de 2,5GT/s à 5GT/s&#8230;
Les débit sont maintenant de 410 mo/s en écriture, et de 475 mo/s en lecture.

concernant la carte USB3, c'est aussi une sonnet,&#8230; elle a donc changé de port PCIe.
Sur celui du SSD de maintenant un DD USB3 branché dessus débitait 120 / 130 mo/s, depuis le changement il plafonne à 100, ça va encore. mon DD interne le plus rapide un itachi en 7200T ne dépasse pas non plus les 100 mo/s

autre question si tu as un peu de temps pour me répondre, si je rajoute un 2e SSD sur la carte, le débit sera-t-il divisé par 2 ?

merci encore. bonne continuation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2014)

réré a dit:


> &#8230; si je rajoute un 2e SSD sur la carte, le débit sera-t-il divisé par 2 ?



Il devrait normalement être multiplié par deux (en RAID 0) si du moins, le port PCI du Mac Pro 2008 le permet.

J&#8217;ai aussi un Mac Pro 2008 et la même carte Sonnet SSD avec un Samsung 840 Pro. 

J&#8217;espère aussi que l&#8217;ajout d&#8217;un second SSD augmenterait le débit, en plus de la capacité.

J&#8217;ai aussi des cartes USB 3.0 et eSATA, dont le débit est limité (probablement par les slots 3 et 4 du Mac Pro), à respectivement 100 et 80 MB/s. Avec une interface Thunderbolt, un disque classique à plateaux dépasse 130 MB/s.


----------



## Ibiscus (29 Mars 2014)

c'est un peu plus compliqué que cela car il y a 2 cartes Sonnet :
TEMPO SSD et TEMPO SSD PRO
et si, en mono SSD, il n'y a pas de différence entre les deux cartes, il en est tout autrement avec 2 SSD :
Sonnet - Carte Adaptatrice PCIe Tempo SSD
onglet "Performance" :
Tempo SSD = 660 Mo/s lecture et 540 Mo/s écriture
Tempo SSD Pro = 900 Mo/s lecture et 810 Mo/s écriture
performances frôlées aux dires d'un autre internaute (je n'ai pas une carte Sonnet pour ma part pour vérifier) avec la carte pro.
Donc pas de problème c'est ou un peu meilleur avec la Tempo SSD ou vraiment X 2 plus rapide avec la carte Tempo SSD PRO.

Pour la carte Sonnet USB3.0 avec un DD externe Toshiba Store.E Canvio de 3 To USB3.0, j'ai mesuré 150 et 149 Mo/s. Mais bien sûr cela dépend du DD, car avec un DD Seagate ST3000DM001-1CH166 SATA III de 3 TO c'est 192 Mo/s et 200 Mo/s en interne sur un contrôleur SATA II d'un slot du Mac Pro.
Le Seagate tourne à 7200 tours/mn avec 64 Mo de cache et le Toshiba 5700 tours/mn avec 32 Mo de cache seulement.

L'USB3.0 c'est 400Mo/s maximum pratique dixit l'USB groupe ! (l'USB2.0 inférieur à 48 Mo/s semble-t-il), donc il semble quand même que tu aies un gain, même avec la carte dans le slot3


----------



## réré (31 Mars 2014)

merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre


----------

